# Rod holders



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a different way they carry thier surf rods in their truck. With out having a rod rack or just throwing them in the back? I was thinking of creating some kind of PVC rack in the back that is inexpensive. But need some ideas.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

What type of truck? Pick up? SUV? I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and bought a rod holder system from BPS that allows me to place the rods through loops in the belts and they hang from the inside of my roof. I'd really like to get a ski rack system and place my rods on the outside, but for now this works for me.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dude pm bigblueford (gary) he built a pretty freakin sweet rod rack


----------

